
Google fires employee behind controversial diversity manifesto - astdb
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2017-08-08/google-fires-employee-behind-controversial-diversity-memo
======
sillysaurus3
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14952787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14952787)

------
Gustomaximus
Here is the document if interested:
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3914586-Googles-
Ideo...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3914586-Googles-Ideological-
Echo-Chamber.html)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
It's important to read this document before commenting. The censored version
from Gizmodo etc. had all important references removed.

